# Help.



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

About 10 days ago my Rhode Island Red laid her first eggs. She has laid none since and the last couple days she looks like she's ready to blow up. She's eating but looks balloted. What should I do.


----------



## smillsy (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi

I found my Rhode Island Red was the last to lay. In her first few weeks she was an infrequent layer. She laid her first egg and waited almost a week before the second arrived. As for the bloating I don't really know. If she isn't lethargic I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi there. She may possibly be egg bound. Does she walk like a penguin? Here is a link with more information. Maybe she's not, and she is just infrequent, but you may need the info anyway.

http://www.chickenforum.com/f22/egg-bound-966/


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Is she spending lots of time in the nestbox, as if she's trying to lay an egg?
If she is -
First check that she isn't eggbound. You do that by holding the bird in your arms like a football, with her head tucked under your arm. Feel low on the abdomen and between her legs for anything that feels hard like an egg. There's another way to do it if you still aren't sure, but it's more invasive.
If she's not - 
I would suspect that she just hasn't gotten all the kinks out of the egg factory yet, i.e., hasn't gotten herself on a regular schedule.

Besides the bloating, is she showing any symptoms of being sick?


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> Is she spending lots of time in the nestbox, as if she's trying to lay an egg?
> If she is -
> First check that she isn't eggbound. You do that by holding the bird in your arms like a football, with her head tucked under your arm. Feel low on the abdomen and between her legs for anything that feels hard like an egg. There's another way to do it if you still aren't sure, but it's more invasive.
> If she's not -
> ...


No she will not go up into the nesting boxes. She justcstays on the first floor


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Hi there. She may possibly be egg bound. Does she walk like a penguin? Here is a link with more information. Maybe she's not, and she is just infrequent, but you may need the info anyway.
> 
> http://www.chickenforum.com/f22/egg-bound-966/


Thank you.


----------

